# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  دعوة لحضور الدورة التدريبية لفن صياغة العقود الدولية

## murad

*موعدنا ...الخميس 5 أغسطس 2010 بقاعة المؤتمرات الكبرى - جامعة القاهرة 
بعد النجاح الكبير الذى شهدته أروقة جامعة القاهرة خلال دورة (( التحكيم فى
التشريع المصرى والإتفاقيات والقواعد الدولية )) على مدار يومى 14 و 15
يوليو الجارى ...والحضور المكثف من السادة المحامين والمهتمين بمجال
التحكيم فى مصر والوطن العربى .. والإشادة الرائعة بأداء السادة المحاضرين
...
الأستاذة الدكتورة / سميحة القليوبى ..عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة سابقا
الأستاذ المستشار الدكتور / سيد جميع ...نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة
الأستاذ المستشار / رضا الملاح ..المستشار بمجلس الدولة وعضو المكتب الفنى لمحكمة القضاء الإدارى وخبير التحكيم بجامعة عين شمس ....*
*يسر المركز الدولى للتحكيم والتوفيق والوساطة والملكية الفكرية أن يعلن عن البرنامج الهام لكل من يعمل بمجال التحكيم ....
البرنامج
المكثف فى ..(( فن صياغة العقود والوثائق الدولية )) ...يوم 5 أغسطس بقاعة
المؤتمرات الكبرى بجامعة القاهرة ...بأستثمار 250 جنيه فقط ...
على أن
يمنح الحاضرون شهادة بأتمام البرنامج الهام معتمدة من نقابة المحامين ومن
المركز ..والمادة العلمية + cd بالأوراق العلمية المقدمة خلال البرنامج
بالكامل ......*
*للحجز والإشتراك
***********
المركز الدولى للتحكيم والتوفيق والوساطة والملكية الفكرية
519 ش الأهرامات - عمارة أركو - ميدان الجيزة
ت : 202/35681666
ف : 020/35680166
**موبايل : 0114563066 - 015111660*

----------

